# Affenhaare!!!!



## davidpil (6. Januar 2006)

servus

Hab mal in meinem Fliegenfischer Katalog gestöbert und bin da auf etwas , naja meiner Meinung nach, komisches gestoßen.

Da verkaufen die echtes Affenhaar!!
Also ich finde das überhaupt nicht gut!! So etwas darf man doch nicht unterstützen!!|motz: 


Wie seht ihr das?`Findet ihr, dass das nicht so schlimm ist? Habt ihr schon mal so Haare gekauft


----------



## polli (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

Naja.
Letztendlich Geschmackssache.
Durch die Nähe des Menschen zum Affen (oder ists umgekehrt??) neigt man wohl hier eher die (Geschmacks-)Grenze zu ziehen.
Letztendlich ists, wenns ein "legales" Tier ist auch nichts anderes als mit Jungle Cock, Goat, Icebear, Fuchs, Hase, Pfau, Hahn, Weisswedelhirsch etcetc....
Oder nicht???

Das Thema stellt sich bei allen Bindematerialien.
Ausser beim Polyesterschaf.....


----------



## Truttafriend (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

war es ein Skalp oder nur selektierte Haare  


Im übrigen sterben auch mal Affen im Zoo.
Das Herr Whiting und Herr Metz teilweise Qualzuchten mit 10000den Federtieren führen stört dich nicht? Wo ist die Grenze? Beim Huhn, beim Affen, beim Eisvogel?

Achso: nicht das bei mir der Peta-Eindruck entsteht...ich kaufe sehr gern Metz und Whiting 

Mich stört es nicht wenn Affenhaar im Dürkopp steht.


----------



## Gray Ghost (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

Tja, im Prinzip schon eine gute Frage

Wo fängt es an ?wo hört es auf??

Ich habe noch ein paar alte Kataloge, was heißt alt, so 15 Jahre von etablierten Versendern, wo Eisvogelfedern(angeblich aus Afrika) angeboten wurden.
In vielen Läden sieht man heute noch Eichelhäher usw.
Bis Anfang der neunziger gab es in Holland, in Hengelo gleich hinter der Grenze ein Geschäft namens "Kelsons", welches die Bedürfnisse der Binder
klassischer Lachsfliegen mit exotischem Federzeug abdeckte.Der Typ hieß,glaube ich Paul(oder Leo kopfkratz) und meines Wissens gibts den Laden nicht mehr.Paul(Leo?) ist irgendwann Mitte der neunziger verstorben.
Wenn durch den Laden mal ein Peta-typ oder irgend ein anderer Dogmatiker geschlichen wäre, ohjeminee.
Es muß immer jeder selbst wissen was für ihn OK ist. Die Diskussion kann bis ins unendliche geführt werden. Z.B. verrotten Streamer mit Polymaterial oder isses Umweltverschmutzung oder was ist eigentlich mit Fluorocarbon-Vorfachmaterial,wenn das in der Landschaft hängen bleibt hängst da auch bis zum Weltenende.
Also, immer selbst seinem Gewissen folgen, mit Sachen wie "soll man das unterstützen oder nicht" kommt man eh nicht weiter.

Nun hab ich viel mehr geschrieben als gedacht

Tschüß Lutz  (der gerne mit Streamern aus Polyfiber fischt)


----------



## Rosi (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

David, ich würd es halten wie Lutz, also " immer selbst seinem Gewissen folgen"

Es ist verrückt, was man so alles kaufen könnte. Es ist verrückt, daß extra Hähnchen gezüchtet werden, nur um aus ihren Hechelfedern Fliegen zu binden.  Und praktisch aus Allem könntest du ne Fliege binden. Maulwurfsfell, Rattenhaare, Eulenfedern.....Aber du mußt nicht.


----------



## davidpil (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

hi



> Das Herr Whiting und Herr Metz teilweise Qualzuchten mit 10000den Federtieren führen stört dich nicht? Wo ist die Grenze? Beim Huhn, beim Affen, beim Eisvogel?


 
Ja das stimmt schon, nur irgendwie ist es, find ich, abwägig so Haare zu kaufen, eben weil sie den Menschen so ähnlich sind. Die werden bestimmt irgendwo in Afrika vom Baum geschossen und dann rasiert. Außerdem glaub ich das man die Haare jetzt nicht umbedingt für Fliegen braucht oder es ein Ersatz dafür gibt, was es für Hahnenbalgs nicht gibt.



> Wo fängt es an ?wo hört es auf??


 
Ja das ist die Frage und bei mir hört es da schon auf.


----------



## Christian D (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

Ich werde meine Boilies in nächster Zeit nur noch mit Emu-Eiern abrollen! die sind fängiger!


----------



## davidpil (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*



> Ich werde meine Boilies in nächster Zeit nur noch mit Emu-Eiern abrollen! die sind fängiger!


 

    |muahah:













(Ich hoffe das war nur ein Scherz |splat2: )


----------



## Flavius Rufus (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*



			
				davidpil schrieb:
			
		

> servus
> 
> Hab mal in meinem Fliegenfischer Katalog gestöbert und bin da auf etwas , naja meiner Meinung nach, komisches gestoßen.
> 
> ...




|peinlich|peinlich


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

Affenhaare?

Deshalb haben diese Paviane immer so
einen roten Arsch? :q :q :q Die werden rasiert!


----------



## Christian D (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

|supergri  |supergri 

Nein, die werden epilliert!

Also, wenn mir demnächst ein nacktes Pferd über den Weg läuft....

Tja, immer diese Fliegenfischer! Ich habe mir sagen lassen, das die auch für die roten Striemen auf den Rücken der forellen verantwortlich sind.
(Nur ein scherz! und nicht bös gemeint! Ich bewundere Leute, die mit der Fliegenrute umkönnen)


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

Jo! |muahah: |muahah: 

Hey aber mal ehrlich wenns was bringt würde ich sogar meine Haare einbinden


----------



## Christian D (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

wachsen denn schon welche?


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

Na klar! wenn Du welche in der Nase hast können wir die ja zusammen binden


----------



## Christian D (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

"Das Boot" lässt grüßen!|rolleyes 

Mit deinen zarten 21 Jahren machst du aber ganz schön einen auf den Herbert....|supergri


----------



## Karstein (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

Muss ein jeder selbst entscheiden. Sind aber die besten Haare für die Eel Sprat und Sunray Shadow, welche wiederum in Norge sehr erfolgreich sind. 

Alternativ geht natürlich auch das lange Schweifhaar einer schwarzen Ziege.


----------



## Truttafriend (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Alternativ geht natürlich auch das lange Schweifhaar einer schwarzen Ziege.





Wenn ich irgend jemanden erwische der diese sußen kleinen putzigen kulleraugenden Ziegen in die Haare kommt ist was los#q  :m


----------



## Gnilftz (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich irgend jemanden erwische der diese sußen kleinen putzigen kulleraugenden Ziegen in die Haare kommt ist was los#q  :m



Und dat von Einem, der Robbendubbing nach dem Bindetreffen brauchte... |sagnix :q :q :q 

Wir sehen uns morgen.

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Karstein (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich irgend jemanden erwische der diese sußen kleinen putzigen kulleraugenden Ziegen in die Haare kommt ist was los#q  :m



Mönsch Timsen,

für ein Eisbein brauchste auch nich gleich das ganze Schwein schlachten! |rolleyes :m 

Ein paar lange Ziegenschweifhaare kriegste schon rausgeschnitten, ohne dass der Hufer tot gleich umfallen tut. Gab´s sogar mal als barbiererische Natur-Doku auf ´nem Raguse-Video zu sehen, das mit der norwegischen Ziege - weil: da oben gibt´s zwar Lamas, aber seltener Affen. 

Hab jedenfalls keine dreieckigen Warnschilder in Norwegen gesehen, wo vor Affenwechsel gewarnt wird. Höchstens direkt auf der Straße, so weiße Streifen nebeneinander - da sind ein paar mal rübergehuscht.


----------



## Truttafriend (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jedenfalls keine dreieckigen Warnschilder in Norwegen gesehen, wo vor Affenwechsel gewarnt wird. Höchstens direkt auf der Straße, so weiße Streifen nebeneinander - da sind ein paar mal rübergehuscht.




pruuuuust


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> pruuuuust




Ich kann mich da auch noch dunkel an ein paar interessante Sätze aus Deinem Munde erinnern im Bezug auf die Robbe....:q:q:q...... |sagnix


----------



## lordwuddy (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*



			
				Christian D schrieb:
			
		

> "Das Boot" lässt grüßen!|rolleyes
> 
> Mit deinen zarten 21 Jahren machst du aber ganz schön einen auf den Herbert....|supergri



jaja keine Haare am S..k, aber Lapaloma pfeifen  

lordwuddy


----------



## Daniel1983 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

Affenhaare... lol is doch schon en bisschen krank!

Naja fang jetzt auch mal an mir denn Kopp zu rasieren und binde streamer mit meinen Haaren......


----------



## Nils Lesniak (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

Hallo Daniel1983 
Warum ist das krank ?
Könnte doch funktioniren.
Nils


----------



## Hechthunter21 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

die Federn vom Komoran sind da wesendlich erfolgreicher...!


----------



## Albrecht (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

Die Herkunft würde mich schon interessieren.

Auch welcher Affe da zum Handkuß kam (Eine Silberrücken Sedge oder ein Orang-Utan Bugger warten darauf gebunden zu werden) wäre interessant.

Ich tippe am ehesten auf Tierversuchs Kadaver.

TL,
AL


----------



## Flyonly (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

Hallo zusammen,

bei den verwendeten Affenhaaren handelt es sich um Haares des Scheitelaffen.

Er (der Scheitelaffe) fällt laut Washingtoner Artenschutzabkommen unter Anhang B:

*Anhang B* des Abkommens enthält Tier- und Pflanzenarten, deren Erhaltungssituation eine geordnete wirtschaftliche Nutzung zuläßt und somit unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen gehandelt werden können.

Der Handel mit diesen Haaren ist also nichts Verbotenes oder Frevelhaftes. Offensichtlich wird der Scheitelaffe auch in der Pelzindustrie verwendet. Er wird wohl kaum für die Fliegenfischer bejagt, um uns als Bindematerial zu dienen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Bondex (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

Soviel ich weiß ist Affenhaar für Fliegenbinder aus Synthetikfasern, es gleicht nur auf den ersten Blick dem Haar von Schimpansen (schwarz und recht lang). Ich habe selber so eine Tüte mit der Aufschrift Affenhaar, benutze es aber nicht weil es sich nicht besonders gut einbinden läßt und sich zusätzlich zu stark und ungleichmäßig kringelt.


----------



## davidpil (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*



> Soviel ich weiß ist Affenhaar für Fliegenbinder aus Synthetikfasern, es gleicht nur auf den ersten Blick dem Haar von Schimpansen (schwarz und recht lang).


 
Gibs bestimmt auch aber das in dem Dürkop is wohl schon echt, weil die schreiben sie hätten eine legale Quelle gefunden die Haare zu besorgen.


----------



## Stefan21j (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

Hmm ma wieder eine komische Sache. 
Aber wie überall...wer es brauch soll es nutzen.
Ich persönlich für mich ganz allein also quasi nicht als Stimme der Allgemeinheit sondern als meiner einer selbst der nie ne Fliege gebunden hat und damit eigentlich vollkommen aus dem Konzept fällt muss sagen : Wenn ich Haare geschnitten bekomme tut es mir nicht weh.Also wenn jemand Affenähnliches Haar haben will...ich lass es beim nächsten Firseurtermin einpacken. Alternativ kann ich zum Portopreis die Haare meiner Katzen anbieten. Garantiert Flohfrei. Auch ohne den Tieren weh zu tun. Also keine Sorge dafür schlachte ich keine Katzen. Es sei denn es wird rentabel...dann muss ich wohl mehr Katzen besorgen als ich füttern kann...aber wir haben nen Chinesen um die Ecke.....

So und nun glaubt mir nicht alles was ich schreibe...denn ihr wärt die ersten....

Also wenn du Probleme damit hast, lass es...und alle Anderen viel Erfolg damit

LG Stefan


----------



## marioschreiber (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

Ich habe noch nie Affenhaar benutzt, und ich muss sagen jetzt wo das für mich ein Gesicht bekommen hat werde ich es auch nicht benutzen:


----------



## Truttafriend (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

wo hast du denn das Bild von meinem alten Herrn her Mario???? :q


----------



## Rausreißer (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

Wahrscheinlich ist es das Bild von Medo, der stapft wahrscheinlich gerade kalkgrau durch sein Gehöft.

Sicherlich unangenehm, wenn der Brenner nicht anspringt.  

Gernot |wavey:


----------



## Duschhaube (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Sicherlich unangenehm, wenn der Brenner nicht anspringt.
> Gernot


Vielleicht auch unangeneh, wenn er anspringt:v


----------



## Gast 1 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

*Stop !!!*

Es gibt nirgendwo heutzutage Affenhaar.

Selbst das Zitat ist "Uralt"

Ich bin Kürschnermeister (Pelzhersteller, nicht Gerber) und weiß es genau.

Es gibt Felle von Tieren, die geschossen, o. Ä erlegt werden müssen um die Natur nicht nachhaltig zu gefährden, weil die natürlichen Feinde fehlen, es gibt Felle von Tieren, die reichlich vorhanden sind und es gibt sehr viele Felle aus der Zucht.

Aber Affen und hier der angesprochene Scheitelaffe sind gemäß Washington´er Artenschutzabkommen 100% geschützt.

Soweit ich weis, gibt es auch keine Cities - Bescheinigungen, die für gefährdete Arten notwendig sind, um vom Ursprungsland zu bescheinigen, daß die Art eben in dem Land *nicht* vom Aussterben bedroht ist.

Maulwurf, Feldhamster und Einige mehr benötigen die Cities, 
Affen, Leopard, Löwe, Tiger usw. werden sie nicht bekommen.#6#6


Daher, liebe Angelkollegen, verrennt Euch nicht in ein Thema, von dem Ihr keine Ahnung habt.

Verboten ist verboten  -  Weltweit.


----------



## Flavius Rufus (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

hallo falk,

du bist aber intolerant und humorlos. sicher hast du recht auf bestehende bestimmungen hinzuweisen, nur, kurzum muß es so fürchterlich oberlehrerhaft sein? 
ferner, ist es nicht erfreulich wie humorvoll mit dem thema umgegangen wird? ich sage nur - rasieren.... :m

es sind in den entsprechenden binderkreisen noch jedemenge "antikes" bindematerial im umlauf. sollte auf eine anwendung bewusst verzichtet werden, nur weil eine gruppe andersdenkender, im wahrsten sinne des wortes, die moralkeule schwingt? außerdem verenden weltweit in zoos genug "bindematerialträger" auf natürliche weise auf die zurück zugreifen möglich ist. (um nachfragen von vornherein abzublocken: selbst unter folter verrate ich meine quellen nicht.)     

grüße
flavius


----------



## felix181 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Daher, liebe Angelkollegen, verrennt Euch nicht in ein Thema, von dem Ihr keine Ahnung habt.
> 
> Verboten ist verboten  -  Weltweit.



@ Falk Paustian
Wie ist das mit dem Haar von Tieren, die in Labors gezüchtet werden (Pharmazie) - dürfen denn diese Felle auch nicht verkauft werden?


----------



## Gast 1 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*



			
				praetorianer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Falk Paustian,
> 
> könntest du mir als Pelzhersteller einen Tip geben wie ich z. B. Hasenfelle  färben kann.
> 
> ...




Leider kann ich da nicht helfen. Färben von Fellen machen die Gerbereien.





			
				Flavius Rufus schrieb:
			
		

> hallo falk,
> 
> du bist aber intolerant und humorlos. sicher hast du recht auf bestehende bestimmungen hinzuweisen, nur, kurzum muß es so fürchterlich oberlehrerhaft sein?
> ferner, ist es nicht erfreulich wie humorvoll mit dem thema umgegangen wird? ich sage nur - rasieren.... :m
> ...


Ich bin weder intollerant, noch humorlos. 
Jedoch was Artenschutz angeht, bin ich besonders sensibel.

Affen stehen im Anhang I des Washintoner Artenschutzabkommen.
Jeglicher Handel, auch von Teilen ist verboten.



			
				felix181 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Falk Paustian
> Wie ist das mit dem Haar von Tieren, die in Labors gezüchtet werden  (Pharmazie) - dürfen denn diese Felle auch nicht verkauft werden?




Wenn es möglich ist, dafür eine Genehmigung der Unteren Landschaftsbehörde zu bekommen, dürften diese Felle und Haare es. Um aber Mißbrauch zu vermeiden, werden solche Genehmigungen nicht erteilt.



Als Beispiel: Der Besitz von Elfenbein ist erlaubt, wenn das Elfenbein noch aus Zeiten stammt, wo ein Handel legal war.
Trotzdem ist jeglicher Handel mit Elfenbein untersagt, auch mit 30 oder 50 Jahre altem, in Deutschland befindlichem Elfenbein.


----------



## Monsterqualle (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

Falk hat schon Recht. Es gibt ein absolutes Handelsverbot für Tierprodukte die im Waschingtoner Artenschutzabkommen Anhang 1 gelistet sind. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle wo die Ware herkommt, oder wie alt sie ist. Die Strafen sind beim gewerbsmäßigem Handel erheblich, und liegen im 6 stelligem Bereich. Also Vorsicht!!!!!!


----------



## Tobsn (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

Es gibt noch ausreichend Affenhaar zu bekommen. Früher waren Jacken mit Besatz vom Scheitelaffen en vogue, man bekommt diese ab und zu noch auf dem Flohmarkt. Kann man wunderbar mit binden.

T


----------



## Gast 1 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt noch ausreichend Affenhaar zu bekommen. Früher waren Jacken mit Besatz vom Scheitelaffen en vogue, man bekommt diese ab und zu noch auf dem Flohmarkt. Kann man wunderbar mit binden.
> 
> T



Ich will weder Dich, noch andere Fliegenbinder davon abbringen.
Ich möchte nur ganz deutlich Hinweisen.

Zu deinem Flohmarktbeispiel:

Es gibt auf Flohmärkten auch Fahrräder, Maschinen und Werkzeuge, sowie Vieles mehr.

Sollte es sich um "Hehlerware" handeln, wird der Käufer nicht rechtmäßiger Eigentümer.

Zurück zum eigendlichen Thema:

Könnt Ihr als Ersatz nicht Menschenhaar nehmen? Das ist nicht geschützt.|wavey:


----------



## gofishing (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

Hier ma n links zu einem Affenhaardealer.:m 
http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZtrimmdiQQhtZ-1

PS. Manchmal kann man aber auch nur affig werden wat die Leudde einem so als echt verhökern wollen.:q 

TL

Ralph


----------



## Gray Ghost (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ma n links zu einem Affenhaardealer.:m
> http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZtrimmdiQQhtZ-1
> 
> PS. Manchmal kann man aber auch nur affig werden wat die Leudde einem so als echt verhökern wollen.:q
> ...


 
So sieht das aus

Ich möcht nicht wissen, was alles an Getier in den Tütchen ist, wo z.B. eigentlich das populäre Polarfuchshaar drinnen sein sollte.;+ 

Gruß Lutz


----------



## davidpil (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

sers

also wenn das wirklich so ist das es verboten ist Affenhaar zu verkaufen, dann bin ich ja beruigt. Weil ich das ja nicht so gut finde.

Aber wie gesagt in meinem Katalog von Thomas Dürkop steht, ich zitiere: "Wir haben eine legale Quelle gefunden, diese superlange Haare - bis 25cm lang - zu beschaffen. Zum Binden von Sunray Shadow und ähnlichen Fliegen unentbehrlich."


----------



## taildancer (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

Hab vor länger zeit eine Doku über einen alten bauern und seine bäuerin aus karelien gesehen!
Der alte wollte dann auch fliegenfischen gehen,aber zu erst musste er sich fliegen binden.
er erzählte,dass das beste material bärenhaar wäre.
da dieses allerdings nur unter erheblichen schwierigkeiten und gefahren zu besorgen sind...griff er beherzt in seine hose!!!
dann band er die haare,die er zuvor in seiner hose gefunden hatte zu einer fliege und ging fischen.
und siehe da...schöne maränen und und ne nette bachforelle zuppelte er aus dem fluss!!!
ALSO LASST DIE AFFEN IN RUHE UND ERKUNDET EUREN KÖRPER!!!!!
wer weiß,was sich da für schätze finden!?


----------



## Gray Ghost (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*



			
				taildancer schrieb:
			
		

> Hab vor länger zeit eine Doku über einen alten bauern und seine bäuerin aus karelien gesehen!
> Der alte wollte dann auch fliegenfischen gehen,aber zu erst musste er sich fliegen binden.
> er erzählte,dass das beste material bärenhaar wäre.
> da dieses allerdings nur unter erheblichen schwierigkeiten und gefahren zu besorgen sind...griff er beherzt in seine hose!!!
> ...


 
Wer weiß, was der alles gefangen hätte, wenn er mal seiner Bäurin untern Rock gegriffen hätte,:q wäre vielleicht aber kein Fliegenfischen mehr.-)

das Thema gleitet ab, oder das Niveau:q 

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Bondex (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

Polarbär habe ich auch, benute es aber ebenfalls nicht - ist mir zu krause. Habe mich aber auch damals gewundert daß man sowas im Handelo einfach so erstehen kann.


----------



## Rosi (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt Ihr als Ersatz nicht Menschenhaar nehmen? Das ist nicht geschützt.|wavey:



Könnte man ?? Wo ist der Unterschied zum Scheitelaffen ??


----------



## Gast 1 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte man ?? Wo ist der Unterschied zum Scheitelaffen ??



Rosi, es war ernst gemeint.

Es gibt im freien Handel natürliches Menschenhaar, u. A. für Porücken,

und das Haar wird beim Frisör abgeschnitten.

Die Personen verliehren nicht ihr Leben.


----------



## Bondex (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

Hi Falk wie sieht´s denn aus könntest Du nicht ein paar Fell- Reste entbehren? So im Gegenzug bekommst Du ein paar nette Dorschfliegen oder was für´n Forellenpuff...


----------



## Gast 1 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

Warum eigendlich nicht?

Wir haben oft Reste, nur was braucht Ihr?

Und wenn dann Fliegen im Tausch zurückkommen, und jeder sein Porto bezahlt, sollte es passen.|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

Ps.: Nur das Wort "Forellenpuff" mag ich persönlich nicht. Ich nenne es lieber "Put & Take".
In so einem See kann ich was mitnehmen, wenn es paßt und es erfreut mich.
In dem anderen P*** könnte ich auch was mitnehmen, es würde mich aber nicht erfreuen.


----------



## Albrecht (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Rosi, es war ernst gemeint.
> 
> Es gibt im freien Handel natürliches Menschenhaar, u. A. für Porücken,
> 
> ...




Es war doch erst letzes Jahr ein Skandal mit Menschenhaarperücken aus osteuropäischen Leichenschauhäusern#t 


Ich bin gespannt wann Ingo K. einmal eine ganze Serie von "Pube-Flies" (mit sauber lackierten Köpfen) im Fliegenfischen vorstellt...

TL,
Albrecht


----------



## Gast 1 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Es war doch erst letzes Jahr ein Skandal mit Menschenhaarperücken aus osteuropäischen Leichenschauhäusern#t
> 
> TL,
> Albrecht


Ich wundere mich schon wieder.:c:cund könnte :v

Warum sind hier so viele Poster* NEGATIV* eingestellt. Wie jetzt auch wieder.

Haare von, in der Regel Frauen, werden weltweit für Perücken benutzt und kosten recht viel Geld, weil

das Haar verkauft wird und der "Spender" auch dafür Geld bekommt.


----------



## taildancer (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

hab vor einigen jahren mein Matte abgeschnitten...mussmal kiecken,ob ich den zopf noch finde!
die auktion ist eröffnet,Gebote werden angenommen!


----------



## Rosi (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Rosi, es war ernst gemeint.
> 
> Hi Falk,
> 
> ...


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wundere mich schon wieder.:c:cund könnte :v
> 
> Warum sind hier so viele Poster* NEGATIV* eingestellt. Wie jetzt auch wieder.
> 
> ...




Moin Falk :q...... Willst Du Haare von mir kaufen? Ich hätte da noch welche für Dich. Sieht so aus auf Deinem Avatar, als wenn Dir da welche fehlen :q:q:q..... Sei nicht böse ist nur ein SCHERZ zur allgemeinen Belustigung! :m


----------



## xxxxxx (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

Hi

Wenns nur um Affenhaar geht........
Schaut euch diesen link an dann habt ihr wieder was zum Schreiben
http://www.kensawada.com/w/title.php?lcat=50&l=e
und wenn euch das noch nicht reicht
http://www.flytying.dk/fjgal.htm
Da gibbet auch noch jede Menge... 

Gruß Marco


----------



## Nils Lesniak (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

Warum den nicht kann doch gut sein .


----------



## Gray Ghost (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

Hmm

Bei Ebay waren heute Nachmittag noch 4 Pos. Affenhaare im Angebot,
die sind jetzt weg.
Eventuell hat ja der Verkäufer oder gar Ebay direkt die Disku hier gelesen
und aufgrund der rechtlich geschilderten Lage das Angebot zurückgenommen.

Lutz


----------



## Bondex (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

Habe mal Friseur gelernt und hatte immer eine Menge Menschenhaar zur Verfügung (allerdings nicht mit Haut!!!) Ich habe mal versucht damit zu binden - das Ergebnis war nicht so toll - zu dick, daher zu wenig Spiel und auch zu glatt


----------



## davidpil (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

hab mir letztens beim Friseur auch etwas von meinen Haaren mit genommen und wollte damit binden. Ging aber, wie oben Bondex schon sagt, nicht gut. Zu glatt und rutschig. Damit mein ich, dass die immer wenn man sie einbinden will in die richtung des Bobbins drehen auch wenn man sie festhält, danach drehen sie sich immer. Mann könnte sie theorethisch mit sekunden kleber oder lack u.a. fixieren, aber das wär mir zu viel arbeit, weil so gut sind sie eben auch nich das ich mir die mühe mach.


----------



## Bondex (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Affenhaare!!!!*

davidpil
genau die Erfahrungen habe ich ach damit gemacht, man bekommt auch keine vernünftige Schwinge damit hin, als Bart oder Schwanz eignen sie sich auch nicht, an den Mädels gefallen sie mir ohnehin deutlich besser!


----------

